# Pheasant hunting puts smile on my face



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/vizsla-pheasant-hunt-birds-landing.html

Consistancy in training over the last three years come together every time we get out into the fields these days. Three years ago, I had never hunted ANYTHING. 

Following Bailey as he covers a field in search of the planted pheasant makes for a great late January morning.

Hope you enjoy the photos.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah Bailey looks pretty chuffed with himself!  I love that look on their face when they get one. I think it makes me happier than them.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I never grow tired of dogs working out bird scent .... then slamming to a point. Nice pic.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got some fresh pheasant wings coming this weekend, I'll plant some round the garden for Ruby to hunt for....I'd best not put them near my 6 hens though!


----------

